
Your Life Is Tetris. Stop Playing It Like Chess - ANaimi
https://medium.com/life-learning/your-life-is-tetris-stop-playing-it-like-chess-4baac6b2750d#.wcaojsu31
======
rbrogan
While it is possible to disagree and argue that life really is like chess in
different ways, the article still does a nice job of comparing and contrasting
two different metaphors for the same (nebulous) thing.

Another nice thing about Tetris is how it is possible to make a misplay, but
then stick with playing and recover from it.

------
cousin_it
Ross Scott (of Freeman's Mind fame) has said that if you're poor, life is
similar to a zombie apocalypse game, only instead of zombies you have
problems.

